# S7 1200 Schrittmotor ansteuern



## SPS-Benni (19 Januar 2022)

Guten Tag,
Ein Schrittmotor soll über eine s7 1200 angesteuert werden.
Einen speziellen Motor habe ich noch nicht rausgesucht, es wird aber vermutlich ein Nema 34 mit evtl einem Getriebe..
Meine Frage ist eigentlich recht simpel und zwar geht es um den Motortreiber.
Ich habe nach allen möglichen Treibern geschaut und dessen Hauptversorgung ist teilweise zwischen 24-48 V (was meine SPS ja liefert..)
Nur die Signaleingänge für die Impulse also links, rechts, ein Schrit weiter, usw. liegen immer bei 5V.
Wisst ihr ob es auch Treiber gibt bei denen ich meine PTO Ausgänge direkt an den Treiber anschließen kann, oder muss ich prinzipiell bei der verwendung einer SPS
die Spannung von 24V auf 5V drosseln?

Liebe Grüße 
Ben


----------



## SPS-Benni (19 Januar 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/CNC-Digitaler-Microstep-Schrittmotor-Controller-2-Phasen/dp/B08GCFNQF2/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=Schrittmotor+Treiber&qid=1642578135&sr=8-10
		


Hier noch ein Beispiel für den Treiber.
Steht zwar bei den Signalen 5-24V aber meine gelesen zu haben, dass man bei 24V trotzdem Vorwiederstände verwenden muss..


----------



## Gleichstromer (19 Januar 2022)

Für die 1200er gibt es ein Signalboard mit 4 Digitalausgängen 5V/200kHz 6ES7222-1AD30-0XB0, vielleicht ne Alternative.


----------



## SPS-Benni (19 Januar 2022)

wow.. hab immer nur die mit 24V gefunden, damit sollte es klappen 
Vielen Dank.

Liebe Grüße 
Ben


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

SPS-Benni schrieb:


> Steht zwar bei den Signalen 5-24V aber meine gelesen zu haben, dass man bei 24V trotzdem Vorwiederstände verwenden muss..


Vermutlich nicht "trotzdem", sondern "umso mehr", wenn die TreiberSchaltung OptoKopler als Eingänge verwendet.


----------



## SPS-Benni (19 Januar 2022)

@Heinileini stimmt, versteh aber nicht warum sie dann 5-24V hinschreiben, das ist doch total irreführend..


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

SPS-Benni schrieb:


> ... versteh aber nicht warum sie dann 5-24V hinschreiben, das ist doch total irreführend.


Ein Vorwiderstand für die LED wird intern vorhanden sein.
Dieser ergibt sich aus der DurchlassSpannung der LED, dem beabsichtigten Strom durch die LED und der als Untergrenze spezifizierten Spannung von 5V. Welche Überlegungen zu der max. Spannung von 24 V geführt haben ... keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich wollte man einen Wert nennen, der die Schaltung für möglichst viele Interessenten attraktiv erscheinen lässt, ohne extravagant hoch greifen zu müssen.


----------



## ostermann (21 April 2022)

Es gibt durchaus Eingangsbeschaltungen für Optokoppler, die einen weiteren Eingangsspannungsbereich erlauben als mit einfachen Vorwiderständen am Optopkoppler realisierbar ist. Eine industrietaugliche Lösung muss meiner Meinung nach von Haus aus mit 24V I/O-Pegeln umgehen können. Wer will im Schaltschrank schon Vorwiderstände verwenden?

Wir haben entsprechende Schrittmotor-Controller im Programm 





						» Schrittmotorsteuerungen von LAM Technologies
					






					www.mechapro.de
				




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## sps4you (21 April 2022)

Hallo Benni,
ich habe mir diese Kombi gekauft.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/393145663587

Der Treiber hat oben einen Schalter. Damit kannst du wählen, ob die Spannung für Richtung/Puls 5V oder 24V beträgt.
Du kannst die Kombi also direkt an einer normalen S7-1200 betreiben. (Achtung: Relaisausgänge funktionieren nicht, sind leider zu langsam)

Ich habe mir die Komponenten für meinen Online-Kurs gekauft. Hier das Grundlagenvideo. Darin wird auch die Verdrahtung kurz besprochen. Könnte dir vielleicht helfen.





Beste Grüße

Florian


----------



## SPS-Benni (21 April 2022)

Ja da sag ich mal, lieber spät als nie.

Danke Leute!

PS: Super Videos Florian, davon hab ich auch schon das Ein oder Andere konsumiert.


----------



## altermann55 (12 Mai 2022)

Hallo an alle,
es gibt da noch die Möglichkeit mit Linux-cnc, welches über Steckkarten die Schrittmotoren ansteuert und programmiert bis zu 5Achsen arbeiten läßt. Das ist mein eigenes Ziel, wenn die zur Zeit anstehenden Schwierigkeiten geschafft sind.
Wie z.B. FU+3P Motor.


----------

